# Fuji Team RC



## FujiCyclist86 (Feb 8, 2007)

*HELP on buying a bike....*

Hey guys, i have a problem and i wanted to share it with you. Anyways, Fuji only makes frame as small as 49cm in all the Fuji Team bikes (Team, Team Pro, Team RC, Team Issue). I am 5'4 and i just tested the 49cm '06 Team Pro today and its about 2 and a half inches smaller than my Trek Alpha Series 1000 54cm frame (i know, 54 is big and i should have gotten a smaller one but i was brash on getting a bike when i was a freshman in high school). I have short legs and it was strange test riding it around. On my trek, the seat is so low to the point it is leveled to the handlebar. I see all these pictures of these pro's with seats high and some crazy high and i want that. I'v gone on group rides with cycling teams and even though i can do alright, a new bike with better positioning and better components would help alot. Anyways, what should i do? I only have 1,500 bucks and i'm still saving. I work at Performance Cycling and like the corporation they are, they screw us over with employee pricing. 

Any ideas? I'm sick of riding my Trek for 6 years...let alone an aluminum bike...with lowest of low compenents (shimano deore compact crank and all sora).


----------



## FujiCyclist86 (Feb 8, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's not clear what you're asking...there are a variety of fit systems around that will get you on the right frame. I don't know how a saddle can be the same height as your bars unless there almost no seat post showing, in which case the frame is way too big. Your inseam x .67 is a rough guide for determinign approx frame size center to top or .65 for center to center. Focus on getting the saddle height right with the proper setback first and then worry about your reach, which is easily worked out via spacers and stem length.


----------



## Tappedoff (Jan 27, 2007)

I think FC 86 picked up the 54...which is what i ride, and im 5,8. If you clear the bike while standing , and the front hub is hidden by the bars while your in the drops your probably ok If you can clearly see the front hub in front of the bars, it could be to big. I can see part of the front hub in front of the bars---so im actually a 55, but i like being a hair under my size cause i weigh 147...

.I picked up a 06 teamrc from Perf for 2200...it was 16.8ish without pedals...its so friggin light, quick, stiff, and responsive, that if you hit a cigg butt the bars get jerked out of your hands. The next best deal at that weight is a grand more---the team rc is a no-brainer for weight/pricepoint value, period. I let my Bianchi 928 carbon go just to have her...


----------

